# Serrasalmus manueli



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thanks for looking


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Well...what can i say? You definitely got the deal of the day on that one! Great lookin manny and tank you have there! Congrats! I always wanted one of these!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

hes a little guy.. great pickup


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice lookin fish u got there 06, maybe one day ill get a manny too


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice pickup c6 gotta beef him up..got any full tank shots


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice! But I thought we were getting updated Mac shots too? Your Mac is one of my favorites, I was looking forward to it..


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Very nice! But I thought we were getting updated Mac shots too? Your Mac is one of my favorites, I was looking forward to it..


in due time young grasshopper.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice C6-
Showing some excellent coloration for alittle guy-In due time-Should have yourself alittle killer.....And a beauty at that....
Certainly didn't go wrong with this purchase...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome deal 06. In Bellevue of all places. It's just too far for me anymore. Just bought a house in Fremont. Very nice fish!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> Awesome deal 06. In Bellevue of all places. It's just too far for me anymore. Just bought a house in Fremont. Very nice fish!


congratulation's on the new house.

thanks for the comments everyone


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

where did you get him from


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

There he/she is NICE now why can't I get that lucky







good luck with him and I hope he/she grows very large for you............


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> where did you get him from


local pet store here in Nebraska for $35


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Real nice looking manny you stumbled onto their lol. For $35 I think you got the deal of the year. What size is it, it looks to be about 4-5" and it's already got some great color.









Oh yeah nice job taking those pics.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

That's a VERY nice find for $35.

Has he eaten anything yet?

Did the store even know what they were selling?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

barbianj said:


> That's a VERY nice find for $35.
> 
> Has he eaten anything yet?
> 
> Did the store even know what they were selling?


Personnaly I don't think so but I would love to know too.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it was a trade in and it was listed as a green tiger piranha.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

nice pics man, and nice fish too...

what kind of camera?


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

great pics, fish, and tank...maybe it seems a bit too small, could be just an apparence.... how big is it?
Tommy


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Cant believ you got hat beauty for only 35, im so jelous


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> where did you get him from


local pet store here in Nebraska for $35
[/quote]

your a lucky basterd arnt you i want 3 mannys for my cohab and i cant find them any were i know i know no manny cohab will ever work i still need 3 manuli though

does that store ship for 35 dollars plus shipping would still be a awesome price especially this time of year whats the phone number to this store


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> nice pics man, and nice fish too...
> 
> what kind of camera?


those are the first 4 shots I took I need to spend a bit more time cleaning them up in CS3.

camera is a Canon EOS 5D with a 50mm lens and hoya uv filter.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

does this store have any more manuli whats the number do they ship these fish are hard to get in philly


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> does this store have any more manuli whats the number do they ship these fish are hard to get in philly


no it was the only one they had, to be honest with you I've never seen another manny for sale in my area.

sharkaquarium's site says that he 4 and 6 inches available.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

their site always says that they never refresh the info same stuffs bin on there since 04


----------

